# X850XT/PE & ATitool and FanControl



## flexy (Feb 6, 2005)

hi,

i just read 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2057
where someone says he has problems with the fancontrol and a pitched fan whine.

My Powercolor (?) X850XT is on my way and i would really like to see this issue resolved....so does that mean you cant really set the fanspeed of the X850XT ? Does that only affect the Powercolor...or ANY X850XT (and PE) cards ? (Eg. OEM)

Also..did anyone use Atittool on a X850XT (non pe) and can report how high they got the core, memory ? Memory SHOULD go 600ish with a theoretic max of 625, and core should easilly clock to Platinum levels, its only 20mhz more.

AND: What are healthy temp readings ? When do i know i am safe and what temps are too high for core/memory ?

If the fan is dynamic (eg. the faster the hotter)...do i even need fancontrol for the fanspeed or does the card increase the speed automatically (depending on temps) ?

thanks !


----------



## Christer (Feb 11, 2005)

Why worry BEFORE you get the card? Regarding temps, apparently ATI say the cards would even be comfortbale with 100degC....although persoanlly I would not want them going over 75degC. Get a better cooler if one is available and you are going to OC.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2005)

i wonder whats wrong with atitool there .. can you try to uninstall it (clear your settings) then reinstall it again, go to the fan control settings dialog where "enable fan control" should now be off .. what do the grayed out boxes say?


----------



## flexy (Feb 11, 2005)

Christer said:
			
		

> Why worry BEFORE you get the card? Regarding temps, apparently ATI say the cards would even be comfortbale with 100degC....although persoanlly I would not want them going over 75degC. Get a better cooler if one is available and you are going to OC.



hi crister, could you pelase post a link/reference where someone said this ? This probably explains why my card is still alive after grilling her at 98 degrees


----------



## karlotta (Feb 12, 2005)

flexy said:
			
		

> hi crister, could you pelase post a link/reference where someone said this ? This probably explains why my card is still alive after grilling her at 98 degrees


  The thread in question i think is at Beyond 3D , and was from Seric. Tho it might have been Rage3D? It was from last summer or later.


----------



## Christer (Feb 14, 2005)

Thx Karlotta, I had no idea where I had read this - Flexy I would still get a better cooler if one is available. I am running an X800Pro with all 16 pipelines enabled at 520/530 (stock is 474/450) but I have to set the fan at 100% with ATI Tool (which keeps it at a max of 75/76degC during ATI Tool testing, and around 65degC during gaming. I am going to get one of those ATI Silencer 4's although I don't know if these fit the X850...


----------



## AzunFX (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sapphire Radeon X850XT PE*

I just finished building my comp, put a oem sapphire x850xt pe in it, do you think it wize to eve overclock it, given it's already ridiculously fast? BTW, I love the heatsink/fan setup ATI used, personally I think its pretty innovative, I mean blowing air out through vents, NVidia could have used that idea, oh well, happy with my card...


----------



## jfb9301 (Feb 14, 2005)

Azun, nvidia did.

On the original GeforceFX dustbuster series  they were freaking LOUD.  Can't remember the exact card but it was in the 5000 series of cards.  maybe the 5500.


----------



## sampofin (Mar 6, 2005)

hi i have club3d x850xt and my core and memory is 603\603 with ati silencer 5.before new cooler the core and memory was 581\581


----------



## sampofin (Mar 6, 2005)

why dont by ati silencer 5 my x850xt running idle 33 and load 56


----------



## sampofin (Mar 6, 2005)

my club3d x850xt wont be a stable over 75 degrees


----------



## WheresWaldo (Mar 6, 2005)

sampofin said:
			
		

> why dont by ati silencer 5 my x850xt running idle 33 and load 56



I have been looking for the ATI Sliencer 5 all over, where did you find one?

BTW I am in the US


----------



## flexy (Mar 6, 2005)

sampofin said:
			
		

> why dont by ati silencer 5 my x850xt running idle 33 and load 56



where did you get this ? I am looking but the ati silencer 5 is nowhere to buy. (in the us).

Also, is this so much better than the stock HSF they already have ?


----------



## sampofin (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought my ati silencer 5 from www.coolputer.fi . My new speed for club3d x850xt is core 610.20 and mem 610.20   look also www.arctic cooling.com


----------



## sampofin (Mar 7, 2005)

look for my core and mem clocks ATI silencer is great! look from www.arctic cooling.com


----------

